# Our A&E trip!



## PhoebeC (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello,
Ok so here's the before story.

I kept missing my pill over 2 weeks i forgot at least 6 days. not good. So i thought a detox for a while from it would be a good idea.
4 weeks later still no period, which is not like me at all usually i come off it and i have my period a few days later.

My boobs where tender and i had a little back pain so we took a pregnancy test on Wednesday which came back positive. We wanted to be sure but it was late and the shops where shut so i took thursday off did another 2 one was positive and another not clear at all. 

I started to get little stomach cramps on thursday, went to work on friday and about 3ish the cramps started to hurt, like little sharpe stabs. It thought this would die down.
10.30 last night phoned nhs direct, belly and back hurting lots. The midwife said get to a&e so we got my aunt to drop us there around 11ish. We didnt even have our details taken for 30mins. Then we got seen by a nurse and sent to a holding area i gave a sample and we waited till about an hour to see a doctor, she said the sample came back negative and there was no way i was pregnant, even with 2 positive tests (she had no reason why they where positive though) She took lots of blood tests as she thought the pain was diabetes related kidneys or liver. 

We waited hours for the next stage where we were moved to another 'holding area' and then she came back with the results, the blood test shown very lows levels of HGC so i was/am pregnant but only by a few weeks (sure we told her that) my BS was high it had rose from 8.8 to 15.6 since 11.30. Pulse, blood pressure and temperature very high. Not good.

So i got sent to the gynaecologist ward where they where very helpful. I had some corrective novorapid to bring the bloods down. And she did an examination which as my first was very scary, as the pain was mainly on one side she was worried it was growing in my tubes, but as only 2 weeks pregnant no scan would show anything. This all ended at 6.30, bloods 12 something so we decided id have my breakfast then, i was then out on the ward to 'get some sleep' husband went home. They woke us up at 8 but i couldnt sleep anyway. Labour ward close by, women screaming , i wanted my mum or husband to cuddle. 

Turns out i have a water infection , which i now am on meds for, cramps dont hurt and are on all sides of belly so seems to be growing ok. Explains all of the problems which are now better.I can have a scan in a few weeks.
Got home about 4.30 and had an hours sleep. Have some folic acid too.Feeling much better. (hubby in bed trying to get some sleep, is in work at 8 tomorrow and is so tired)

You dont realise how much you want something till they say you might loose it or an ovary.xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh Phoebe, what an experience! I'm glad to hear that they finally arrived at some answers for you so that you know what is going on. 

And....congratulations!  I am sure lots of the lovely ladies here will be able to help you along with any questions you have. Take care, my dear!


----------



## am64 (Jun 5, 2010)

ooooowww good luck phoebe xxx


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2010)

goodnes phoebe hugs hun and good luck.x x


----------



## rachelha (Jun 6, 2010)

COngrats Phoebe,  sorry I did not pick up on this sooner.  How are you feeling now? Has the pain gone away now?

Rx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I am feeling much better, we are both just a little tired.

We have worked out now we are about 3-4 weeks pregnant , we didnt understand the dates and how they work it out, but we do so got a clearblue that tests the weeks, fed up with these things now. Seeing GP tomorrow to talk about being refered to the daibetic pregnancy specialist and about the first scan.
x


----------



## shiv (Jun 6, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I am feeling much better, just a little tired.
> We have worked out now we are about 3-4 weeks pregnant , we didnt understand the dates and how they work it out, but we do



Congrats Phoebe  I don't really understand how they work out the dates either, but there we go!


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations! You must be so pleased, but I would have been very scared too in your situation. I'll be interested to see how your pregnancy care goes compared with my own experience. I know what you mean about the labour ward and no sleep I was in for 5 nights when my little one was born and I'd wake up to screaming . On the first night when I was in labour and I had it to come it was so terrifying but after I'd had my c- section It didn't bother me so much. 

Remember were always here if you need a rant or moan   xx


----------



## Donald (Jun 6, 2010)

good luck Phoebe hope all go's ok in the time ahead.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Keep us all posted on how things are going we are all hear if you want to rant or moan  maternity care seems to varry up & down the country & each hospital seems to do their own thing. Are you taking 5mg of folic acid now? (higher dose than the over the counter folic acid) Fantastic news!! xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the support.



Chrissie said:


> Congratulations!!! Keep us all posted on how things are going we are all hear if you want to rant or moan  maternity care seems to varry up & down the country & each hospital seems to do their own thing. Are you taking 5mg of folic acid now? (higher dose than the over the counter folic acid) Fantastic news!! xx



Its sounds like it will be good at warrington hospital. Seeing my GP tomorrow so he can refer me to the diabetic pregnency specailist there.

Yes i am on the 5mg stuff since yesterday.

xx


----------



## cazscot (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 7, 2010)

Aw Congratulations - you must be over the moon x


----------



## Smit (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations Phoebe, please keep us all updated. I hope to be joining you soon. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Pheobe!  That's brilliant news, must've been a crazy night. Fingers crossed for you, hope it all runs smoothly from here.....


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 7, 2010)

Seen GP today. Thinks we are 4 weeks, so due about the 20th Feb maybe?
He said i was healthy, my diabetes is preety good , and as long as i am careful it should all be ok.
He is sending my details to midwife , she will sort the team at hospital.
Told my Dad tonight, because him and my mum are spilt and re-married and she knew friday because i  asked her for lift to a&e, he said 'congratulations, i am going for a lie down now' LOL!!
xxx


----------



## glodee (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations to you both! Looking forward to haering all about the next 8 months!! Great news!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hehe when I told my mum I was pregnant she said to me 'I knew this was going to happen' er stating the obvious there mum lol. You'll soon know the dates for sure at your dating scan. The next 8 months will seem like the longest of your life  

Keep us posted how things go xx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats Phoebe...February seems like yonks away but will soon come round...great news 

Bernie xx


----------



## Akasha (Jun 9, 2010)

A little late, but CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

I hope the next 8 months are a little less hectic for you.


----------



## Admin (Jun 16, 2010)

*Congratu-bloomin-lations!*

So sorry for the very delayed response! Am chuffed to bits to hear your news - I loved being pregnant - and it wasn't all that bad! Worst bit for me was the heartburn - can't beleive my lil one is going to be 1 on the 25th - where has the time gone??! Hope your specialists are good -


----------

